#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month - SQJPure

## Merry

When I joined this forum in 2008, this member had already been here for more than a year.  Quite an amazing accomplishment when you think of it.  To spend so much time dedicated to writing, and to the creation of characters and games and fun.  Some people come here to play, chat, make new friends, write or work on their writings.  Few come here and stay as long, unless they are chained as staff  :;):  of course.  This member is one of those few that joined up, and has rarely left.  A few bumps in the road now and then, due to his location, but quite an accomplishment. He had the audacity to tell me when we first talked that he wasn't a nice guy.. Pssh! I didn't believe it then, and I'm glad I didn't. He is anything but.  Ive learned an amazing amount from this person, both in writing and just in perspective on life.  

He has created more chaos, more mayhem, more intrigue, more fantasy, more.. Everything! than anyone I can think of, and it's a shame it's taken us this long to acknowledge that.  His games are always fun, full of twists and have a way of taking on a life of their own if you let them. One took over the entire RPA Archived Forum, and had almost the whole site involved in its craziness!   To list all the games hes created and participated in, would take pages, without exaggeration, pages of space.  Suffice to say, its a lot! 

We as people take alot of things for granted, those of us with our super speed internet, and easy of access.  Computer at our fingertips, ready to go anytime, or a short jog to the library or school and were online.   This member used to walk miles, _miles..you heard me.._ in some pretty dangerous places, just to login and say hello to us.  At a cost that most of wouldn't be able to afford. His dedication to his friends, and his games knows no bounds. I can honestly say he is one of my real friends, even though we have never met in person.  I would love the day to come that I could hug him for reals, it would be wonderful! 

Someday he will be a published, well known writer, and he has promised at least one of his books will be dedicated to me, and I plan to hold him to that.  You are all now witness to it, so make sure you let me know, cause its just a matter of time with this guy.  You'll see. Read some of his stuff, and youll notice what I did.  Brilliance and an imaginative mind that is constantly creating, and spinning something new. 

So without further ado, and with an immeasurable amount of delight, it gives me extreme pride to be allowed to give you this month's Member Of The Month - SQJPure.   

Please give him the much deserved congratulations, and show him some RPA love as I know you can.   :luv:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Congrats, SQJPURE!!!!!


*A WINNER IS YOU!*

----------


## Kris

PURE!!!! I'm so happy for you man, you rock ^______________^

----------


## V

Congrats Pure! Totally deserve this dude  ::):

----------


## Ace of Hearts

SQJ is _Pure_ awesome!

----------


## Kris



----------


## SQJ

Wow...I had to leave and come back just to make sure this wasn't some kind of joke or typo...(Hey I dunno I could have a doppelganger or something...)

I can't stop stop laughing. Like I seriously can't. I even smiled while talking to my mother(which is an achievement on its own) 

HOLE LEE SHIT!!!! I can't believe this! I seriously can't. I didn't think I'd get this since most of everything I did was in the old RPA. and it wasn't _that_  special at all ^^

I absolutely loved the speech Merry, that's was so cool, it left me speechless. I'm like shaking right now(okay that could be becuase I haven't eaten). I had to walk away from my pc and do a lap around the house just to compose myself enough to type(My cheeks hurt, I'm smiling so hard). If I ever needed proof that clicking the link on Gabe's spam PM from what ever RP site I was on was one of the best choices I've ever made in my life so far its right here!

I love yo guys!!!!!!!! You are all my crack cocainne!!!!

Ps. Merry...I can't believe you remeber me teling you that!!!!! This is why you're awesome!!!

PPS the Afro samurai picture was abosutely perfect. If I was the gushy type I'd be ballnig my eyes out right now ^^

----------


## Strange Nerd Girl

CONGRATS!  ::D: 
This is for you.
https://harvestmoon92.deviantart.com/#/d3ho7ij

----------


## SQJ

Kris, Ace, Mr V ^^
Thanks!!

And Seras, I love the picture!!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

SQJPure was the only one to ever WIN The Game.

----------


## Koti~

Awesome win dude, Awesome win. 

Congratulations on the epic win man

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Made this specially for this grand occasion!

----------


## Sy23

Congratulations, both to the Pure One on winning, and to the mods for showing such excellent taste!

----------


## Repent!

Congrats on MotM Pure! May this be your most awesome month ever!

:3

----------


## Evil Troy



----------


## Casper14

CONGRATS PURE! *Glomp* You totally deserved it  :^_^:  Good on you mate  :^_^:

----------


## Princess C



----------


## Mysteria

Congrats dude, you totally deserve this! I'm so pleased to see you honored this  month and? I can feel your smile from here!  Totally awesome!!

----------


## Mary Sue

I'm smiling too! It's infectious even though I can't see it! Pure, you totally deserve this.  ::):  You've been awesome as long as I've known you!  ::D:

----------


## Nazgul

Well deserved my fiend.  Way to go!

----------


## CALYPSO

Congratulations!  :^_^:

----------


## Anne Bonny

Pure, you so totally deserve this!  Thank you for all that you've done to make our site a truly awesome place.

----------


## Kris

Anne that's sooooooooooooo cute!

----------


## SQJ

OMG!!!!! 

I effing love you guys!!!

Ace Bro I love the mother russia theme!!! Its perfect!! 

Sy...LOL! Thanks, Ireally appricate that. ^^ You have no idea!! 

Thanks Rep I have every intention of milking this as hard as I can and making it the best month EVER!!!

@Troy LOL! Funny enough I have two screens on right now.... :^_^:  
There's no way I could aford the get up though... X__X 

Thanks dare! All I did was try be me, which happened to be crazy...^^

Awesome Pic C!! 

Mysteria.... Are those physic powers I see? How did you know?? If my smile grew any wider the top of my head would fall off! I'm glad my hapiness isspreading through the screen! If more poeple had PCs I'd create world piece with htis damn happy smile of mine  :^_^:  

Thank you Mary, Neccy and Nazzy(See what I did there? Not funny? Yeah...) that means buckets to me. I love you guys! 

Anne, awesome bird friendly pic. Anything to give back to the site that gave me so much more than it could understand. ^^ 

Thank you all for thinking me worthy of such a HUGE prize.

----------


## Vampirequeen

CONGRATS!!

----------


## Evil Troy

Haha dude I think your smile is spreading to everyone who is reading this. Did you plan that?  :XD:

----------


## Ace of Hearts



----------


## Princess C

I...


▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓███▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓█▓▓██▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓█▒▒███▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓███▒▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓███▒▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓██▒░▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓█▓░▒▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒██▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒██████████████████████▓▒▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█████████████████████▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░. ▓█▓▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓███▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█████████████████▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓█▓▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█████████████████▒▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓█▓▒
▒▓█▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓█▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▒▒
▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█████████████████▒▒
▒▒▓██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▓█▓▒
▒▒▒▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒██▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒██▓▒
▒▒▒▒▒▓██████████████████████████▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
░░█░░░█░█░▄▀░█▀▀░░░░▀█▀░█░█░█░▄▀▀░░
░░█░░░█░█▀░░░█▀░░▄▄░░█░░█▀█░█░░▀▄░░
░░█▄▄░█░█░▀▄░█▄▄░░░░░█░░█░█░█░▄▄▀░░

----------


## SQJ

Thanks Ms Queen!! 

I can't say I planned that But I am glad my smile is! Again Ace awesomeness, mother russia would be proud!! 

How did you do that C? That's epic

----------


## Princess C

Copied it off a Text Art site. :P

----------


## Koti~

*you should totally press it man, because this is what you did!*

----------


## SQJ

@C....oh... ITs still cool

Yo Innkeeper I'm worried the world might blow up if I pressed tha button!!

----------


## Wullfe Savage

Congratulations friend. We've not spoken, but even a total n00b such as myself can tell you're awesome.

----------


## SQJ

Wow, thank you Savage! I hope we get to chat and RP together, of course that might change your view of me to a bad one ^^

----------


## Mysteria

> Wow, thank you Savage! I hope we get to chat and RP together, of course that might change your view of me to a bad one ^^



As if anyone could ever have a bad view of you dude!! <3

----------


## SQJ

LOL I'm almost sure there's a league of Role players who hate me @__@

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Because they're Capitalists!

----------


## SQJ

Exactly comrade Ace!!

----------


## Xanthuss

Congrats Pure!  ::D: 

*YOU DESERVE IT!!!*

----------


## EvilLord1

I'm new here, so I don't really know you...or anyone else...:P But congratulations!

----------


## SQJ

Thanks Antlers!!!

@Evil 
Well Here's your chance dude! I enjoy the company of evil and cruel so I already know we're gonna get along just fine. We monsters need to stick together, make sure the good men keep doing nothing while we proveil. ^^

----------


## Kris



----------


## EvilLord1

Haha, great words of wisdom! I'll definitely have to RP with you sometime soon!

----------


## SQJ

> 


 :XD:  Cool!

@ Evil
Sweet bro, its a deal.

----------


## Snotgirl

...congrats Pure...OMFG ur the fricken member of the month!!

----------


## Kyaine

Congrates Pure!

----------


## StormWolf

grats dude!

----------


## Kris



----------


## SQJ

Thanks K dude!

Thanks Storm!

Nice pic as usual kris.

----------


## Mary Sue

*does an amazingly annoying song and dance*

----------


## SQJ

I love annoying dancing. 

*Does the monkey then the running man*

----------


## Mary Sue

*cabbage patch dancing*

----------


## Koti~

*does the sprinkler head*

oh and  ::maxexcited::

----------


## SQJ

*Moonwalks*

----------


## Ace of Hearts

*busdriver*

----------


## SQJ

Is there really a dance called hte bus driver?

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Yep

----------


## SQJ

Cool

Does the drowning man!!

----------


## Rhomeo

Congrats bro! You're awesome.

----------


## Mary Sue

Everyone hug PURE!!!!  :huggles:

----------


## SQJ

Thanks! 
Okay I am totaly not awesome! But I accept the compliment anyway. 

I can't be hugged, I'm fragile.

----------


## Mary Sue

Don't be afraid to love!!! *holds tightly*

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Yeah, Pure, love me us.

----------


## SQJ

*Spine snaps*

It hurts! Why does love hurt so bad!?!

----------


## Mary Sue

Because it is filling you up. <3

----------


## SQJ

I just hope it refills the spinal fluid I'm losing.

----------


## Mary Sue

:D:: 

*fixes spine with the magical power of love*

----------


## SQJ

Awe.....thank you! My spine feels much better.
*Jumps onto Mary's Lap*

----------


## Mary Sue

And what would you like for Christmas, Mr. Member of the Month?

----------


## SQJ

Tough one...... A rep score of fifty. All with the proud knowledge the I did not have to beg for. 
One of my books to be published and sucessfully at that.  
A huge amount of porn!!
My own house.
Seven Thousand dollars US.

----------


## Princess Bubbles

I call buying him the porn, santa-mary c:

Oh and good job and stuff. xD

----------


## SQJ

Lawl I knew you'd hook me up El.

Thank you.

----------


## Mary Sue

I will aid in your rep score to 50!  :XD: 

Also, If you get published, I'll be sure to buy your book....but you must do the same for me or.... I shall curse you! *evil laughter*

----------


## SQJ

Of course I will! I'll special order it and watch the horrible spin off movie they make from it. Only if you do the same.

----------


## Mary Sue

Of course.  ::):  And I will buy the video game as well.  ::D:

----------


## SQJ

Absolutely how could I have forgetten that!!

I shall buy the 2 Disk special edition DVD

----------


## Mary Sue

I will get all the novelty merchandise from the fast food chains even though I hate fast food. :P Because you are awesome, and that is why you are MotM!  ::D:

----------


## SQJ

I'm not awesome, I still think there is a misunderstanding. 

You're more awesome. I just wish I found out sooner  :XD:  I've been missing out! 

Hate fast food....Really? Like all fast food?

----------


## Mysteria

Awww but...but...you ARE awesome!!  And you are SO deserving of this award!!

----------


## Mary Sue

Yup yup and yup.

It hurts my tummy and makes me feel icky. There are very limited fast food joints I'd visit.

----------


## SQJ

awe... thank you Mys. Sorry I have a knack of taking praise badly.

Man, I'm like hte opposite. I'm like hte family trash disposal when it comes to take out. Like right now my parents gotfish for themselves and couldn ot finsih it so I ate thier food along with my own. I still can't understand why I'm not fat. ^^

----------


## Mary Sue

OMG me TOOO!  :XD:

----------


## Phoenix

PURE!!! Gratz my brother. You deserve this.

----------


## SQJ

Well it helps that you dont eat take out! ^^


Thanks phe, that's awesome of you to say, thanks for being my bro dude!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

SQJ, dance with me.

----------


## SQJ

Only if you dont touch me.  :XD:  You can't touch this!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

That's one sexy....cat. Yes...cat.

----------


## Merry



----------


## SQJ

:XD: 

It dawns on me that I have not used this thread for shameless advertising. I a shocked at myself!!

Soo...
My Hollywood screenplay called Brothers based on my Black thorne Chronicles. I've only done Act 1 scene 1 so far

Jin's War... chapter 1 part 1, thissi book 1 of a 4 book series I'm still writing book 3 and am contemplating posting book 2. Ps. I have posted the whole of book 1 right here. Check it out if you ever get the time 

Hiest...chapter 1 up, I'm posting the second last book(Okay novella) I've ever completed. erry would disagree with me posting it but I'd like to know how it goes down with readers.


Thisis a book writing project I came up with for shits and giggles. Basically I'm writing a book along with multiple RPA members, you should totally check it out.

Okay I dont know why I'm calling it a RPA exclusive since I dont post any of my art else where X__X Yes the letters on the Gods faces make up R-P-A, I fuged it was a nice touch for a cover page(Ps, the gods always have a different lette on thier faces). 



Spoiler: Read my new RPA Exclusive COMIC - Subscribe and follow it! 




[B][/B]




Then these are my RPs


Spoiler:  Every Role play I run. Always looking for commited players. I'm a little literate 





School of Magic
Elf- Brand new Role play
Chronicles of the elite- Prison edition
Fantasy 40K-Just Starting!!

Games
Wizards Catch- Still about to kick off!
Battle Writers - TWO MEMBERS NEEDED!!!

Potential Games
Battle Arena Claste Climber Mode- Tell me what you think of it




To keep the Dancing theme...

----------


## Mary Sue

Damn. That's some good advertisement.  :XD:

----------


## SQJ

Thanks, I try  :^_^:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Ladie Luck

Congrats Pure! <3

I can't think of anyone who deserves it more! <333

----------


## SQJ

:XD:  Awesome dance.  I'm totally doing it in real life. 


Anyone? Really? That's so flattering!  :T_T:  
Thank you ladie.

----------


## Kris



----------


## Mary Sue

while I agree with him...the frog is scary Kris....make him go away. >.>

----------


## Kris

WHAT?! NO!

IS THAT BECAUSE HE IS GREEN?!

----------


## Dementia

Congratulations on your award

----------


## SQJ

Yes Kris its becuase your green. 

Thank you Ms D. I appreciate that so much!

----------


## Mary Sue

> WHAT?! NO!
> 
> IS THAT BECAUSE HE IS GREEN?!


No. It's because his pedo face is saying "I watch you from the closet as you get undressed. Nice rack."

----------


## SQJ

The frog will have to get another closet as I'm already in yours, taking part in the admring of racks.  ::afro::

----------


## Kris

> No. It's because his pedo face is saying "I watch you from the closet as you get undressed. Nice rack."


So all the greens have something in common?

*Kris being shot*

----------


## Mary Sue

Ahahahahaha! You guys are too funny. I remember the time when I was green...My closet stake-out chair was pimped out with cup holders, a butt warmer, and a minifridge. Good times... Yeah. Good times.  :XD:

----------


## Kris

*envy*

----------


## Evil Troy

I give you this muffin as a gift.

----------


## SQJ

Why thank you....

*Eats while muffin screams*

*spits it out.*

That is not chocolate chip!! Why do you hate me!!?!?!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

NO! The party is almost over! We must make it LAST!

*Turns Stereo up to over 9000*

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Not to worry! Soon, a new member shall rise and join the awesome ranks of awesomeness that SQJ belongs to! The circle of life.

----------


## Mary Sue

But not yeeeeet. So party dammit!  :XD: 

*puts a lampshade on Ace's head*

----------


## Ace of Hearts

TOGA TOGA TOGA!

Let's get SQJ some strippers!

----------


## SQJ

I'm totally with Mary!! I want to make this last!!! I want to make this month last forver!!!


I want to be the winner forver!!! 

Stripers?

Stripper???????


STRIPPERS!!!!!! 

STRIPPERS!!!!!!!!!



Creepiest picture ever....

----------


## V

> Creepiest picture ever....


 :O_o:  Very Creepy...  ::psyduck:: 

Congratz again Pure.

----------


## SQJ

I am totally going to miss this...TOO MUCH FUN!!

----------


## Mary Sue

O.o

Can't. Stop. Being. Creeped. Out. By. Picture.....

----------


## SQJ

Its impossible X_X

----------


## Merry

down right scary it is...  :o.O:

----------


## SQJ

Lets all take a moment and stare at it.  :O_o:

----------


## Merry

:lol:  let's not!

----------


## SQJ

Replace it with a happier one! Quickly merry!  :XD:   :XD:   :XD:   :XD:

----------


## Merry



----------


## SQJ

clowns are kinda scary.....WHAT ARE THEY HIDDING BEHIND ALL THAT MAKE UP????!

----------


## Merry



----------


## SQJ

:XD:  Win!!!

----------


## Mary Sue

Pure is.....

----------


## SQJ

ahahaha!!! NICE!!!

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: are you afraid of clowns?

----------


## SQJ

I'm not afriad of clowns persay but I can uderstand why poeple are.  :^_^:  
That's some freaky shit duddette.....

----------


## Mary Sue

I was never afraid of clowns until I saw "It". 

I had a clown doll collection, and I threw them all out! O.o

----------


## Merry

Not much time left to say congrats!

----------


## Mary Sue

We should give Pure another great BIG group HUG!!!!!

 :*glomp*:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

D'awww! Lemur luv!  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## SQJ

I'm totaly gonna miss this  :T_T: 

Hey my interent is still on, that's the longest its ever lasted!!!  :XD:  Random note...

----------


## Merry

Hurray for you Pure! It's been a great month to celebrate with you!  :(cake):

----------


## SQJ

:XD:  Best month ever! And I got paid today of to get a new keyboard.....this one sucks....its also really old too...

----------


## Sy23

_And I got paid today of to get a new keyboard.....this one sucks....its also really old too..._ 

Yeah, well, my guess is it's all that pure brilliance that gets typed on it - it's blown some circuit somewhere!

----------


## SQJ

:XD:  Maybe! It would explain why the keys W, N are broken.... becuase of all that win  :^_^:

----------


## Mary Sue

Hahaha. Most certainly.  ::):

----------


## SQJ

Hey this si s  me typing with my new one....its so shiny and smooth....the keys are so flat.....stilll kinda fun to use. This is my first post with it!!! Now to use it up with book writing!!!

----------


## roan

congratz!!!!

----------


## SQJ

THANKS!!! 

Hey why aren't you green anymore?

----------


## Kris

A rare picture of Bob I was able to take before he tore me in half. 

He said to me: "Tell Pure way to go"

and then it was all over.

(You think he's just a camera's shy?)

----------


## SQJ

Epic lol!!

----------


## Mary Sue

Way! Shiny keyboards ftw! 

I gotta admit that I do enjoy the very loud "CLACK" of old, raised key boards as opposed to the soft "click" of the flat laptop keys though.  :XD: 

The clacking makes me feel like I'm typing with purpose.

----------


## SQJ

LOL Yes I can completely understand you there. I do miss the clacking!! 
It's like I ditched my old fix up car for a porche and I missed the overdone roar of the engine.

----------


## Sy23

> Way! Shiny keyboards ftw! 
> 
> I gotta admit that I do enjoy the very loud "CLACK" of old, raised key boards as opposed to the soft "click" of the flat laptop keys though. 
> 
> The clacking makes me feel like I'm typing with purpose.


Whereas I always wanted to play in a RP where we're all sea creatures - then I could feel I was typing with a porpoise.  


(runs and hides).......

----------


## Mary Sue

Sy...at first I didn't get it... then I was all like "ZOMG! A PORPOISE! I GET IT! AHAHAHAHAHA!" out loud.  :XD:

----------


## SQJ

I'd like to say I got it immediately but that would be a disgusting lie!!! Oh shit I'm on my last day.....

----------


## Mary Sue

Aw. Well, I hope you enjoyed it Pure! You so earned it.  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------

